# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Sắc Thu trên Vạn lý trường thành - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Du lịch Trung Quốc - Nếu bạn muốn ghi lại hình ảnh của bức tường vĩ đại nhất thế giới, không gì hơn là lên đường vào mùa thu, và nhớ đến đoạn thành Mutianyu để thưởng thức khung cảnh lãng mạn đến bất ngờ.*




Nắng thu mơn man những rặng cây bao quanh tường thành. Vạn Lý Trường Thành trải dài 6.352 km.



Hai bên tường thành dài miên man là những khu rừng đang vào độ chuyển sắc vàng đỏ óng ánh trong nắng thu vàng rực rỡ.



Cảnh đẹp như trong phim "thập diện mai phục" của đạo diễn Trương Nghệ Mưu vậy.



Một mái gác canh lặng lẽ giữa Trường Thành, cô đơn và buồn man mác.



Hãy cố lưu lại đến buổi hoàng hôn, bạn sẽ cảm nhận sắc màu xanh thẳm của bầu trời như hòa quyện tuyệt vời với sắc đỏ của rừng thu.



Đây đó có những đám cây đã trút hết lá xen lẫn với sắc vàng ngay bên chân Trường Thành.



Những Phong Hỏa Đài vươn cao trên nền trời xanh thẳm.



Trường Thành như thay hình đổi dạng liên tục theo mỗi bước chân bạn đi qua, vừa mềm mại và duyên dáng như 1 dải lụa, vừa không kém phần uy nghi giữa rừng thu rực rỡ hay núi non trùng điệp,


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## thitkhotau

Đẹp thật . Thanhk chủ thớt

----------

